
Show HN: Nodify, write next-gen JavaScript on node with zero config - just_maybe
https://github.com/shrynx/nodify
======
art0rz
It's a little light on information.

> Nodify is a build tool system for Node.js, allowing you to write next-
> generation Node.js applications with zero configuration.

Doesn't really tell me what it actually does.

